

Podcast Interview about Erlang, Forth and how to become a rock star consultant - jayro
http://techzinglive.com/?p=63

======
DenisM
Why is #5 not on iTunes? I can only see 1-4 from my iPhone. I can't use
desktop at work to download and move the mp3 to the iPhone, so as a result I
can't take it with me right now and I will probably forget about this later.

~~~
jayro
Episode #5 is on iTunes, but there may be a problem with the auto updating. If
you manually update in iTunes it will download. We'll definitely look into the
iTunes auto update issue, but it may just be that it takes a little while for
iTunes to fully register an uploaded episode.

------
hajrice
Awesome stuff. Very interesting, really good stuff comming from these guys.

~~~
jayro
Thanks so much for the positive feedback! We're still just experimenting and
trying to figure out the format, but the HN community really is our target
audience, so any suggestions about people we should interview or topics we
should cover would be very welcome.

~~~
wagerlabs
I ought to speak faster. Hope it didn't bother anyone.

